# Spinone advice



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

Along with Labradors and English Springers i always have a HPR Breed ( German short haired pointer) , my current pointer will be 6 years old next year and i am considering a new pup before he is 7 years.
The GSPs will swim and do ok in some water fowling situations, but after three GSPs i fancy a change , i want a dog with a better coat for the cold weather and yet still be as good as a German pointer on deer and birds.
I am considering a Spinone has anyone on here any experiences with this breed please. ?


----------

